# mixing crickets



## speedy123 (Aug 26, 2006)

can i mix brown and black crickets or has no one every tried?

i ask because my online shop has run out of brown crickets and i need crickets soon so i may have to buy the black ones which are in stock.


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

only if you want to feed brown crix to black ones. They are vicious buggers. I once had one (just one) in a tub of brown crix & it killed four of 'em before I fed it to my big agama.
Good luck, Speedy!


----------



## speedy123 (Aug 26, 2006)

haha yeh i just read something on the internet bonnie about it, i just had to order some smaller brown ones instead, thanks bonnie


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey, Speedy, what about these Phoenix Worms? I've sent away for some. :?


----------



## speedy123 (Aug 26, 2006)

ohh too late just recieved conformation my bulk bag is on the way tommorow, never used phoenix worms they any good? are they for the staple 5 day diet??


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

Staple 5 day diet? Don't know. They're probably on the Atkins Diet though! :? 
Good luck with your crix. If you like, I'll let you know how I go with these new worms. A firm called pollywog sells 'em on the net.
I visited www.phoenixworms.co.uk to get a nutritional breakdown on these worms and they sound great. Think I'll put a few in my kid's lunchbox, he could use the protein! :twisted:


----------



## beardie_4 (Sep 8, 2006)

What reptile is this for? Pheonixworms shouldn't be fed as staples, I wont' go into detail, I'll end up saying something really wierd (it''s late) :lol:


----------



## speedy123 (Aug 26, 2006)

yeh didnt think so just treats, im using meal worms at moment bonnie got a tub full so take him about a year to finish them off  thanks anyway and let me know how they go down with your little guy,


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

were they caled summit else a couple months ago?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I am thinking of butterworms....are they the same thing?


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

No, they are the larva of some insect called the Black Soldier Fly. I e-mailed the company & they sent me nutritional breakdown info. London Zoo use them for their herp collection.  
I don't use only one insect to feed my babies. They get plenty of variety.
All of mine are desert agamids (Orange Spotted Agamas & Dearded Dragon) and they are apparently recommended for them.
Beardie4, if you have something weird to say, just pm me with it then it's not out on the thread. (Keep it clean, mind, I've just realised how that sounds!)  
Thanks for getting back to me folks.
By the way, Speedy, have tried wax & meal worms, my fussy loves won't entertain 'em. :roll:


----------



## speedy123 (Aug 26, 2006)

bonnie how big is your BD now? because i think its around the same age as mine.

how much does it measure now? mine is at 11.5 inches at moment and around 4 months.


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Speedy. She's only a baby: STV 3" with as much again in tail. She's not strictly mine OR officially female (she's too young to be gender determined). She's Derek's (me hubby) birthday prezzie.
We are hoping she will grow quite quickly, she's eating 10-12 medium brown crix a day + greens + fruit.
Is yours 4 mths old total or you've just had it (sorry don't know if it's a boy or girl) for 4mths? 11" seems big for 4mths total 'cos they only get to about 20" at maturity.


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

oo can some1 pm me with the thing about the phenix worms as i was going to buy some for my wd's why cant they be used as a stable? please let me know cheers
manda xx


----------



## speedy123 (Aug 26, 2006)

Bonnie Mitchell said:


> Hi Speedy. She's only a baby: STV 3" with as much again in tail. She's not strictly mine OR officially female (she's too young to be gender determined). She's Derek's (me hubby) birthday prezzie.
> We are hoping she will grow quite quickly, she's eating 10-12 medium brown crix a day + greens + fruit.
> Is yours 4 mths old total or you've just had it (sorry don't know if it's a boy or girl) for 4mths? 11" seems big for 4mths total 'cos they only get to about 20" at maturity.


ahh right cool yours is alot younger than mine then, no he is 4 months in total but he eats like double yours he is a fat git! eats 18 in the morning and 18 at night so 36 medium/3rd instar crickets, mine doesnt eat alot of fruit and veg maybe thge odd bit of brocolli. 

how does your husband like it? bet they both slumped infront of the tv all day, i am with mine


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

Not a pretty picture! Seriously, they are just starting to bond. She will only play with him and only waves when she hears his voice! She eats greens from me better than him though: it's probably a mum thing! :? 
Our baby is not onto 36 crix/day yet but she's had 10 today plus greens, so we are thinking of bulk buying soon, what with my agamas eating the odd crix when they can't get hoppers. :shock:


----------



## speedy123 (Aug 26, 2006)

Bonnie Mitchell said:


> Not a pretty picture! Seriously, they are just starting to bond. She will only play with him and only waves when she hears his voice! She eats greens from me better than him though: it's probably a mum thing! :?
> Our baby is not onto 36 crix/day yet but she's had 10 today plus greens, so we are thinking of bulk buying soon, what with my agamas eating the odd crix when they can't get hoppers. :shock:


haha thats good to hear!

lol mine is now 40 and just shedded! yeh i bought 500 in bulk got good value for money but with him eating 40 a day it doesnt take long for them to vanish :shock: livefoods website is well good, i bought a half bulk bag with 500 because my 3 foot viv couldnt fit 1000 really


----------

